# Last Newborn Session of 2013  C&C Welcome



## CorrieMichael (Jan 5, 2014)

1.
2.3.4.5.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 5, 2014)

I love #2. #1 makes me nervous. They all look cute.


----------



## NedM (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh! These look so fun!
Great job!
You captured these photos very beautifully!

I'd have to agree with Ron!
I hope there is millions of soft feathered pillows beneath the baby!

Anyways, nice job!


----------



## wyogirl (Jan 5, 2014)

I love them all, but especially #2.


----------



## Rosy (Jan 5, 2014)

wyogirl said:


> I love them all, but especially #2.



Very nice.   I like them all


----------



## CorrieMichael (Jan 5, 2014)

ronlane said:


> I love #2. #1 makes me nervous. They all look cute.




Yes #1 is a lot of post work baby IS NOT hanging I would have said that first.  Safety is first in Newborn photography!
#5 is even a composite.....mom is actually holding up his head


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 5, 2014)

Glad to know that, I wondered if someone or something had been edited out. The type work I've done has been as an EI Specialist w/babies w/delays. I don't think those slings are the best thing to use with an infant. (I knew of a situation where a family lost a child because the baby couldn't breathe while in some sort of sling type carrier.) If you use it as a prop people that see it on your site may think it's a good piece of equipment to use when there are better safer options.  

Propping a newborn infant up on the elbows even with an adult nearby or helping support the head doesn't seem to be the best position either; I've seen pictures of photos being done with an adult poking their finger into the side of the baby's head to support it which does not appear to be an appropriate way to support a baby's head.

It would be better to be using positioning that is appropriate for a newborn such as always supporting the head, neck and back - people might imitate what they've seen you do so I think it's necessary to think about what you're portraying.


----------



## pjaye (Jan 6, 2014)

I love the skin tone and colors on these. #4 is my favorite (and I knew they were composites). Nice pictures.


----------



## paigew (Jan 6, 2014)

I think these are really nice except #1. It isn't quite there yet. I feel the angle is odd..she is sloping down, almost as if falling out of the wrap. Can you rotate it a little? Do you have another shot with all the blanket so it isn't cropped at the side?


----------



## CorrieMichael (Jan 6, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> Glad to know that, I wondered if someone or something had been edited out. The type work I've done has been as an EI Specialist w/babies w/delays. I don't think those slings are the best thing to use with an infant. (I knew of a situation where a family lost a child because the baby couldn't breathe while in some sort of sling type carrier.) If you use it as a prop people that see it on your site may think it's a good piece of equipment to use when there are better safer options.
> 
> Propping a newborn infant up on the elbows even with an adult nearby or helping support the head doesn't seem to be the best position either; I've seen pictures of photos being done with an adult poking their finger into the side of the baby's head to support it which does not appear to be an appropriate way to support a baby's head.
> 
> It would be better to be using positioning that is appropriate for a newborn such as always supporting the head, neck and back - people might imitate what they've seen you do so I think it's necessary to think about what you're portraying.



Yes again, I appreciate your concerns....as you have expressed many times on my newborn images.  All things are identified and noted that these are not things that people should be trained at doing.  I don't feel like I need to justify my training or how long (which is literally seconds) that baby is in these poses.  I appreciate your concerns and they are noted.  However I believe I have also addressed this a time before.  I am well aware of what I am doing.  Thank you!


----------



## CorrieMichael (Jan 6, 2014)

paigew said:


> I think these are really nice except #1. It isn't quite there yet. I feel the angle is odd..she is sloping down, almost as if falling out of the wrap. Can you rotate it a little? Do you have another shot with all the blanket so it isn't cropped at the side?




I completely agree with this and unfortunately with the shots that I took this is the best that I could come up with by the time I was done all my post work......perhaps next time i might nail it   Thanks so much!


----------



## CorrieMichael (Jan 6, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> I love the skin tone and colors on these. #4 is my favorite (and I knew they were composites). Nice pictures.




Yes anyone that has done any type of newborn work (suggesting they have also taken classes) would know all of this


----------



## pjaye (Jan 6, 2014)

CorrieMichael said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > I love the skin tone and colors on these. #4 is my favorite (and I knew they were composites). Nice pictures.
> ...




Actually, I have never photographed a newborn. I've just seen a lot of newborn pictures and set ups.  It's kind of obvious there are safety precautions taken.


----------



## paigew (Jan 6, 2014)

corrie....what about something like this.

View attachment 63770

 Sorry this is an awful edit. Just trying to show you what I mean by rotate


----------



## CorrieMichael (Jan 6, 2014)

paigew said:


> corrie....what about something like this.
> 
> View attachment 63770
> 
> Looking, I would actually crop even more off the top. Sorry this is an awful edit. Just trying to show you what I mean by rotate




Yes no i totally know what you mean....i have tried a few times and am just getting no where except back to the final original edit....which obviously needs some work still.....this was my first sling shot......so i know i have a long way to go to perfect it   I know this is silly but that stupid wood grain is freakin crooked now.....next time until i get better at it i am going to use seamless lol


----------



## paigew (Jan 6, 2014)

I know its crooked but I think there is enough DOF that it works. It looks more of a vague texture. And its better than a slanting baby.


----------



## CorrieMichael (Jan 6, 2014)

paigew said:


> I know its crooked but I think there is enough DOF that it works. It looks more of a vague texture. And its better than a slanting baby.



you are absolutely right!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 9, 2014)

The reason I've posted is that I've seen baby photography online that doesn't necessarily always use what appears to be the most appropriate positioning for newborns according to what I've learned in my field of birth to three development. Photographers or instructors may not realize (at least in some videos I've seen) that some of the poses for the photos aren't particularly what would be considered the best to use. 

Here's the concern - I looked online and found the info. posted below - in slings the baby's chin should not be down on the chest. In this info. from the CPSC site it shows a chart/diagram where on the left it shows the best way to position a newborn infant in a sling style device, and to the right it shows ways that a baby should not be positioned. I didn't realize til I read this that within 1-2 minutes with the chin down on the chest a baby can start to slowly suffocate. 

My concern with the positioning I'm seeing used in photos where the baby is propped up on elbows with the chin in the hands is that it would seem to be extending the neck in an awkward position; I haven't yet found any info. on whether or not that affects the airway but I doubt many parents or caregivers are putting babies in that position so there may not be any particular info. on it. The problem with the baby's chin dropped down onto the chest is that it could be affecting the airway and a baby may not be able to cry to indicate being in distress. I've shared this because I think it's a serious concern.

http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Newsroom/New...-CPSC-Warning-About-Sling-Carriers-For-Babies


----------



## CorrieMichael (Jan 27, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> The reason I've posted is that I've seen baby photography online that doesn't necessarily always use what appears to be the most appropriate positioning for newborns according to what I've learned in my field of birth to three development. Photographers or instructors may not realize (at least in some videos I've seen) that some of the poses for the photos aren't particularly what would be considered the best to use.
> 
> Here's the concern - I looked online and found the info. posted below - in slings the baby's chin should not be down on the chest. In this info. from the CPSC site it shows a chart/diagram where on the left it shows the best way to position a newborn infant in a sling style device, and to the right it shows ways that a baby should not be positioned. I didn't realize til I read this that within 1-2 minutes with the chin down on the chest a baby can start to slowly suffocate.
> 
> ...



The sling information that you have posted here has nothing to do with the props you see in my images.  These slings/carriers that you are speaking of are for actual baby wearing purposes which is not the case here


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 27, 2014)

safety??
meh...overrated. 
man, as an infant, my dad used to throw us up in the air and catch us, hold us up high to peek around walls at someone, Let us ride the inflatable raft behind the boat....

#1 and #4/5 for me. (they are pretty much the same thing)
nicely done.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 27, 2014)

But you're talking newborns... the chin being down on the chest for more than a couple of minutes is not safe from what I've read regardless of the type of sling, wrap, apparatus etc. The airway needs to stay clear; the head and neck should be supported as a unit.

Of course I'm more aware of this type thing than most people because what I've learned in my line of work, having taken Infant CPR, etc. Some of the positioning used in baby photography (with newborns, not necessarily older infants) does not always appear to necessarily be consistent with guidelines usually given for handling newborn infants.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 27, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> But you're talking newborns... the chin being down on the chest for more than a couple of minutes is not safe from what I've read regardless of the type of sling, wrap, apparatus etc. The airway needs to stay clear; the head and neck should be supported as a unit.
> 
> Of course I'm more aware of this type thing than most people because what I've learned in my line of work, having taken Infant CPR, etc. Some of the positioning used in baby photography (with newborns, not necessarily older infants) does not always appear to necessarily be consistent with guidelines usually given for handling newborn infants.



gawd!
next your going to tell us not to let them drink straight from the hose! :mrgreen:


----------



## CorrieMichael (Jan 27, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> But you're talking newborns... the chin being down on the chest for more than a couple of minutes is not safe from what I've read regardless of the type of sling, wrap, apparatus etc. The airway needs to stay clear; the head and neck should be supported as a unit.
> 
> Of course I'm more aware of this type thing than most people because what I've learned in my line of work, having taken Infant CPR, etc. Some of the positioning used in baby photography (with newborns, not necessarily older infants) does not always appear to necessarily be consistent with guidelines usually given for handling newborn infants.




I really appreciate your concerns   Super awesome of you to take so much care into letting people know and I think that's great.  I can assure you everything I do is safe.  This baby is NOT hanging in the sling, the parents have their hands underneath of him.....I would never suspend a baby in air.  Which I think I have already addressed though.  Every image other than the laying down ones are composites......the baby is being supported by mom and dad.  If you are very serious about the ones that actually "wear" their baby in the slings and carriers that you speak of I know of many places you could voice your opinion.  I would be happy to do a before and after for you but I'm not sure that would assure you either and think you would just scrutinize that as well.  I have 4 children youngest being 20mos and I wore all my babies in a piece of material I cut myself and wrapped them up in it on my back......so you most likely would look down on me for that as well.  I will tell you one thing though......my babies loved being swaddled to me.....always slept better and much more happier.  Thank you again for all of your concerns and information put forward!  It is greatly appreciated!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 27, 2014)

New or inexperienced photographers could be reading these threads and not know what safety precautions may have been taken or what would be appropriate in handling newborns. At least a couple of people said one of the photos made them uncomfortable viewing it; it's different I think seeing photos displayed publicly than the family seeing the end results who would have been there and known how it was done. I've seen baby photography videos that didn't necessarily use the best positioning techniques so there are unfortunately people out there doing it and maybe unknowingly not using the best techniques. 

Squirt away Pixmedic! drinking out of the hose would at least take care of the dirt they just put in their mouth! lol I love water play... just obviously what's appropriate for any given age.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 27, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> New or inexperienced photographers could be reading these threads and not know what safety precautions may have been taken or what would be appropriate in handling newborns. At least a couple of people said one of the photos made them uncomfortable viewing it; it's different I think seeing photos displayed publicly than the family seeing the end results who would have been there and known how it was done. I've seen baby photography videos that didn't necessarily use the best positioning techniques so there are unfortunately people out there doing it and maybe unknowingly not using the best techniques.
> 
> Squirt away Pixmedic! drinking out of the hose would at least take care of the dirt they just put in their mouth! lol I love water play... just obviously what's appropriate for any given age.



I tried "water play" once. well, ok twice. Ill try anything twice. 
wasn't really that much a fan. neither was she.


----------



## marie1128 (Feb 18, 2014)

CorrieMichael said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > I love the skin tone and colors on these. #4 is my favorite (and I knew they were composites). Nice pictures.
> ...



I love them all (the superhero shot is a great one; never seen it before!). I am so glad you mentioned that a few are composites. They look too professional to not be (hope that doesn't come off rude). Great job!


----------



## twocolor (Feb 21, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> New or inexperienced photographers could be reading these threads and not know what safety precautions may have been taken or what would be appropriate in handling newborns. At least a couple of people said one of the photos made them uncomfortable viewing it; it's different I think seeing photos displayed publicly than the family seeing the end results who would have been there and known how it was done. I've seen baby photography videos that didn't necessarily use the best positioning techniques so there are unfortunately people out there doing it and maybe unknowingly not using the best techniques.



Any new or inexperience photographers that are venturing into the world of newborn photography should be taking workshops and classes before they play with newborns.  If some photographer decides to try what they see online, you CAN NOT fault the photographer who posted said pictures.  The fault would be that of the inexperienced photographer.  

I specialize in newborn photography, and put more time studying newborn safety than most pediatricians or nurse on the wing of the newborn unit at a hospital.  It's like blaming a high end burger restaurant because McDonald's saw their burgers on a commercial and tried to make one with equal quality.

Corrie's images are beautiful, and I am positive she has taken every precaution for their safety.


----------



## littlenomad (Apr 5, 2014)

I really like # 2. And I agree # 1 looks like he's falling out a little. The barrel ones aren't my thing but nicely done.


----------

